# New to this - Warp9 questions



## Anthonyelectric (Oct 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of the two I just removed.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Anthonyelectric said:


> Is there a how-to on cleaning one of these? Torque specifications of bolts to be reused?


I asked this question a few years ago of George Hamstra and he didn't know so he asked Warfield. They didn't know either. The air tool is just set to something and that is what they use. I think I ended up using 25 ft-lbs.

It doesn't look like the brushes are too badly worn. You might want to replace them with the red top Helwigs of the correct composition for the voltage you are running. Years ago the stock brushes were drag brushes which would wear fast under street conditions. The correct brushes will last a lot longer. A photo of the commutator would tell more about the condition of the motor.

They are pretty easy to take apart. just make sure you mark the endbell so you get it back together the same way. Unless you have a bearing going out there is really nothing to do other than wipe off any dust.

Are you going to repair the Fiero or transfer the components to a better roller?

Best Wishes!


----------



## browncamaroz28 (May 14, 2014)

When I finish reassembling my adc 9s I'll post a how to on how to replace the bearings and clean it up overall. If you have lathe access com. refinishing will be included in the post also.


----------



## Anthonyelectric (Oct 3, 2013)

I am moving it to a better roller. I got a great deal on an already converted by heavily rotted Fiero.

Here are pictures of the commutator.


----------



## Anthonyelectric (Oct 3, 2013)

well, I guess I uploaded the Bell Ring first. Here is the commutator.


----------



## Anthonyelectric (Oct 3, 2013)

I was able to pull the Terminal Box off by hand, you can see the bearing is still on the shaft. Does this mean I must replace this bearing?
Thanks for answering newbie questions.

Anthony


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Anthonyelectric said:


> I was able to pull the Terminal Box off by hand, you can see the bearing is still on the shaft. Does this mean I must replace this bearing?


Terminal box??? You mean the commutator end head (CEH)? That big aluminum casting with the brush gear? The bearing is a mean loose fit in the housing on that end of the motor meaning it can slide back and forth on the outer race. That spring (wave) washer sitting on top of the bearing is very important and must be reinstalled or you will have a bearing failure.

And do not touch the commutator surface or let it get contaminated with grease or oil.


----------

